# Poljot Juri Gararin Crono 25 Jewles Auto Ltd Ed 123Of 500



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just got this poljot juri garain crono 25 jewles ltd ed number 123/500 .my frist high end russian seems well made to me .keep very good time good size 46mm.i hope you like it all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats, Woody. I really like these. There are seemingly a few different versions that at first glance are very similar - yours is the best one IMHO. (There's one with an ugly crown guard, and one with different case finish, for example).

Is it really 46mm? Is this with or without the crown? I thought (hoped) they were a bit smaller - and keep eyeing them up when I accidentally find myself perusing the forum favourite online sellers...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Draygo said:


> Congrats, Woody. I really like these. There are seemingly a few different versions that at first glance are very similar - yours is the best one IMHO. (There's one with an ugly crown guard, and one with different case finish, for example).
> 
> Is it really 46mm? Is this with or without the crown? I thought (hoped) they were a bit smaller - and keep eyeing them up when I accidentally find myself perusing the forum favourite online sellers...


hi the dial and and case are 41mm the rest is the crowns i have put some wrist shots on for you two see my wrist is 7.7inch .all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There is much love for these!

Dave, it should be 46mm with crown(s), 41 or something without. You can tell it's the smaller, original case by the length of the markers at 3 and 9, on the new beefed up 44mm Volmaxs, those markers are longer. I also agree with with, this is probably the better looking version. It's a dial without much contrast, with subdials being on the same color of the dial and the thin markings. Everything looks a lot more engulfed on the bigger 44mm version with a larger dial.

Congrats Woddy!

BTW, what's the finish of the case? I'm guessing is sand blasted?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Woody. Perfect size :thumbsup:

And thanks for clarifying, Renato. The 44mm would be tempting ...but let's face it, 42 is big enough


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> There is much love for these!
> 
> Dave, it should be 46mm with crown(s), 41 or something without. You can tell it's the smaller, original case by the length of the markers at 3 and 9, on the new beefed up 44mm Volmaxs, those markers are longer. I also agree with with, this is probably the better looking version. It's a dial without much contrast, with subdials being on the same color of the dial and the thin markings. Everything looks a lot more engulfed on the bigger 44mm version with a larger dial.
> 
> ...


 hi i think is sand blasted as its has matt finish .i think this is the same watch item number on the bay 380388080060 its the only i can see looks the same.all the best woody77.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

great looking watch back and front.

bowie


----------

